# 89 Jeep Wrangler YJ 4.2 w/ starting probs



## Boise_89_YJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello,
Looking for an old school jeep guy that might shed some light on getting my rig back on the road. Cranks all day, but won't start.

1989 Factory 4.2 Wrangler w/ electronic carburetor (unmodified). 
-- Spark is present (can be seen w/ plugwire plugged onto a spare plug).
-- Fuel is visably getting to the carb (mech fuel pump & filter are new).
-- This rig has NO crank pos sensor as it is NOT injected.
-- My next guess is ignition ctl module, but not sure where it is located.

Any other ideas out there??

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Boise89 YJ

Look for any vacuum hoses that could be disconnected from the reservoir or from the vacuum solenoid on the carburetor. Do you have automatic choke or manual ? The choke plate should be fully closed to get the maximum fuel richness when the engine is dead cold, if the plate gap is past spec the engine will never fire. Do a quick inspection of engine timing. Does the spark fire at no.1 cylinder when its at TDC ? Older jeeps take allot of juice to spin the engine over, make sure your battery is fully charged and in good condition. 



post back your findings.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just cause there's is spark doesn't mean there's enough to start it, what color is the spark?


----------



## Boise_89_YJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello Wolfen...the spark was blue....I managed to get it going though.
Reseated all plug wires and the coil wire was not in all the way...wire tip had some corrosion on it...cleaned it up and it pushed in much farther into the cap. Fuel pump was leaking oil like a sieve though...originally worked on it in the hot sun and could not see the whole gasket surface well when I replaced the pump...
Once I got it started, moved her into the garage with proper lighting and was able to see a small piece of the original gasket on the side of the block..cleaned & resealed it & now she's happy again..Thank You for responding...I am new the the forums and look forward to interacting with fellow off-roaders & weekend warriors.

Dave....Keep on Jeepin:thumb:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad you got it running man, always remember this though a Blue spark is good Orange or other clolor is bad.


----------



## Boise_89_YJ (Jun 25, 2012)

octaneman & wolfen1086...Much appreciate your responses. 

Thanks!
Dave.


----------

